# Shed setback from prop lines?



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi All,

Is there a rule about how far from your property line you can have a shed? I know it depends on the city or town but I just thought that there may be an average.


----------



## nacko (Jan 29, 2008)

in my neighborhood its 4' from back and 2' from side, and there are height restrictions too, but it varies dramatically. you usually need to contact the zoning section of your building code dept. to find the answer to your setback requirements (if you're lucky you can find it on line if your jurisdiction is up on the web)


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

sandyman720 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there a rule about how far from your property line you can have a shed? I know it depends on the city or town but I just thought that there may be an average.


Even if there is an "average" how would that help you?

Here it's 10' from any property line, no permit required if 100 sq. ft. or less. No taller than 10' . But a detached 1 or 2 garage can be built 12" from a side or rear yard PROPERTY LINE, GO FIGURE.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Check with your local Building Inspection Department for code, permit and inspection requirements, if any.
Mike


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

As Mike stated, check in town. 
This most definitely is not something that anyone here can answer for you, even if we were your next door neighbor.
Each area/town/city has it's own setback requirements. There are also "grandfathered" clauses that can allow you to install a shed closer than other properties, etc...Check your local city department...


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Plus easements specific to your property.


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 2, 2007)

Here is is 64 square feet and less than 8 feet tall or all standard set backs apply, so you definitely need to check local codes.


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

Here it is 5' and 6' and you need a permit for a dog house

Definitely call into your code enforcement office


----------



## Joshcb (Feb 17, 2017)

I built a shed and i keep getting the city coming bye and dropping of notices telling me to take it down its a little over 6ft 8ft wide its under 200sqft its also 3ft away from my house and more then 6ft away from my front propertyline that meets all the requirements for las vegas but i still continue to get harassed what should i do


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need to be contacting the number right on the notice and asking this question.
Should have found this out before building anything.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm going to make a guess that Vegas has an ordinance for sheds in the front yard.

Call the # on the notice for an explanation.


ED


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> I'm going to make a guess that Vegas has an ordinance for sheds in the front yard.


It doesn't even have to be a shed ordinance. 

Depending on how a frontal setback regulation is written, any accessory structure in front of the primary structure setback line, can be a zoning violation.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... In my village, it's 5' from the sides or back, 15' from the front,...
A shed under 144sq.ft.(12'x12') is portable, 'n can be on the line, no permit required,....


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

It didn't take long to find it.
For residential zones in Las Vegas
UDC 19.06.040 C 2

"*No accessory structure is permitted in front of the primary structure *unless the structure is a side- loaded garage that is used strictly as an ancillary use and does not encroach into the front setback area."


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

AND, just to complicate things, if on a pad, my area needs an entire property assessment of impervious ground coverage (can't be more than X% of property).


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I think you will find that most areas have impervious surface limits. The regulations for them have developed after the 1987 clean water act.

How much they are enforced and when, may vary depending on where you live. 

I saw an article recently where a man in one of the Carolina's was required to remove a lot of impervious surface before selling his house. He needed a property survey before selling, and the surveyor documented that it was in violation.


----------

